# stinky oil smell



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

So i've got this 1996 KA24DE in my datsun 510 (I bought the car with the KA), and ever since ive owned it, it's put out a stinky oil smell right from the exhaust muffler. I checked the entire exhaust for leaks and found nothing. Recently had an emissions test and showed that the car was running a little rich... after installing a new o2 sensor in hopes that things would dissapate, nothing happend. The smoke is extremely visible at night time and noticed quite easily when the windows are rolled down. Valve cover gasket was also bad, had oil in #1 chamber, but after replacing the gasket and new plugs, still to no avail the smell and smoke come into the cab.. There's no cat-converter on the car (1973 datsun 510) and was wondering if this could be one of the main sources for the problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Matt


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what about the injector o-rings? are they all in good shape? maybe you have a weak injector thats spraying just a little too much fuel?
try getting the resistance across each injector and see what you get.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks, i'll give that a shot.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the smoke is blue in color, that means the motor is burning oil. If you smell the exhaust in the cab, then there's a leak in the exhaust system somewhere at the front; very unhealthy because of possible carbon monoxide poisoning. Also check the PCV system which may be causing your foul smell.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its not always an exhaust leak. our car has an about to fail cat and when you roll down the passenger side window at certain speeds, you can smell that shit coming in the car from the exhaust pipe.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

rogoman said:
 

> If the smoke is blue in color, that means the motor is burning oil. If you smell the exhaust in the cab, then there's a leak in the exhaust system somewhere at the front; very unhealthy because of possible carbon monoxide poisoning. Also check the PCV system which may be causing your foul smell.



Yeah, it's definetely coming from the exhaust pipe. I can see it circling back towards the driver side, or any side for that matter. The smoke is not blue, its like white... but it's very potent. At times it makes for a very uncomfortable ride. Alot of people tell me that since its a performance engine with no cat, thats just something I have to deal with. But im highly skeptical considering most KA's dont do this, even in 510's.

Thanks for the insite.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the smoke is white, maybe you're losing coolant. If so, a possible blown head gasket.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

ok so, the smoke is in fact white, and actually smells more like gasoline than oil.. I ran it just now at night, its pretty cold outside.. I smelled it coming directly from the exhaust and it smelled like fuel. It stinks, and I hate it! 

Let's say I am losing coolant, at what rate of loss would that determine? cuz im basically not having to top off coolant more than 1-2 times a month.

Please I hope it isnt a blown head gasket!?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

datsuncrazy said:


> cuz im basically not having to top off coolant more than 1-2 times a month.
> 
> Please I hope it isnt a blown head gasket!?


I'd say that the head gasket is OK. 

Check the PCV valve and connecting hoses. Escaping blow-by into the engine compartment does produce a foul smell.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok, it's kinda hard to get to.. but i'll give it a shot. I found a good thread off google that shows the easiest way to do it. 

Also, what if I am burning oil? I have a sneaking suspicion that it could be the head gasket. I usually get a hint of oil wofting through the cab aswell.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A good way to test for oil burning is to first fully warm up the motor. Stand behind the car. Have someone rev the motor to 4,000 RPM and hold at that RPM for about 15 seconds. If you see a lot of blue smoke come out of the tailpipe, the motor is burning excessive oil; time for new rings.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I never ever see blue smoke so that must be a good thing. I do see white smoke though. Before I make any further assumptions im going to test the PCV valve. I appreciate all the help, thanks.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

Compression Test results:

Cylinder #1: 60 PSI 
Cylinder #2: 60 PSI
Cylinder #3: 60 PSI
Cylinder #4: 60 PSI

Fortunately I've found the problem to my stinky oil smell. Any idea's as far as necessity's in order to reconstruct the pistons? I know I need new "rings" and gasket kit.. what else?
might as well throw a trick cam in while im at it... any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Besides re-ringing, you also need to check the rod/main bearings for excessive wear.

Rebuilding an engine is a precision art. If you've never done one yourself, get somebody that's done it before to help you. Get some books on engine building to at least get familiar with the procedures. Get a Nissan FSM which is a must. If you don't know what you're doing, you can make some very costly mistakes along the way.

Some of the basic things that need to be done for starters is measuring the cylinders for out-of-round and taper then determining if the cylinders need only to be honed or bored to
the next oversize.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

Rogo:

Yeah I wasnt planning on rebuilding it myself.. I have a few friends that have done this before, and i'd definetely be taking notes. One thing I havent considered is whether or not this is a low compression engine, in which case 60 PSI is acceptable, since its consistant with all 4 cylinders. But it still leaves the question of why the car is burning oil.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The compression specs for the KA24DE motor is:
standard: 179 psi
minimum: 151 psi
differential limit betwee cylinders: 14 psi

When you took the compression readings, was the throttle valve wide open and did you spin the motor several revolutions; if yes, then the rings are most likely shot.


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

No because I didnt disconnect the coil  

Like idiots, we actually turned the car on (this wasnt my idea.) By pulling each plug used the threaded insert for compression testing. Damn car just stinks though..


----------



## datsuncrazy (Aug 20, 2006)

Re-tested the compression the correct way... getting 180 psi 4x cylinder compression.

This is great news, but still doesnt solve my problem. Could the fact that it doesnt have a catalytic converter have anything to do with this?


----------



## MadSnick (Nov 27, 2006)

It could possibly be a cracked block... Trust me, they aren't pretty! Had that happen to my old 240sx and water started to flood into the oil pan and oil was slowly disappearing. I though it was my oil pan, but when I tore the engine down a little bit, I saw a pretty looking crack. If that turns out to be the problem, I'd say get another KA from the junk yard or find a cheap SR... I dont' think it'd be an exhaust leak. If anything, the superficial things would be the injectors, spark plugs, spark plug wires, distrubutor, etc... just start checking the electrical because it sounds like you're not getting a good burn.

Good Luck


----------

